# Will an AM2 cpu work in an AM2+/AM3 board.



## sttubs (Sep 28, 2011)

Will this AM2 cpu: AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000 Brisbane 2.6GHz 2 x 512KB L2...
Work in this AM2+/AM3 board: Foxconn A74ML-K AM2+/AM3 AMD 740G Micro ATX AMD Mo...

I wasn't sure about the compatibility, it's hard to find a plain AM2 board any more.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 28, 2011)

if its DDR3 RAM no it wont work.
if its DDR2, it will work.

actually AM2+ and AM2 is DDR2
AM3 = DDR3


that board is ddr2 that means your CPU will work. but its always best to make sure its in the boards compatibility list.


----------



## sttubs (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, using DDR2.

Didn't think about the compatibility list & it is not on there, bummer.


----------



## Daimus (Sep 28, 2011)

It will work.
My second PC is Athlon 64 x2 5600+ (Brisbane) on Asrock 780LM AM2+/AM3 (AMD 760G chipset).
Make sure, that you use DDR2 memory.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 29, 2011)

sttubs said:


> Yes, using DDR2.
> 
> Didn't think about the compatibility list & it is not on there, bummer.



why not mail them? im sure its in the manual and they can get you a copy easily.


----------

